# Developing a calculator app



## GrazeMT (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I built out a simple calculator for my own use and I wanted to get some feed back from the community.

I use it to quickly run numbers on pasture rentals, when buying hay, etc. to check if the numbers I am running in my head are accurate.

The only problem is, since I built it.. I have no idea if it would make sense to anyone else. Thats where you come in!

No download required, just a screen shot of it for now.

The forage required per AUM is based on 1098lbs per month. I will make this adjustable at some point so you can enter in your own AUM number.

One change I was considering making was the option of AUM per acre or Dry forage per acre as I feel like many people may not know their AUM per acre? Where as our Ag extension has it typically available for various areas where I live.

Look forward to hearing all your feed back. I have a couple others I use as well that I will eventually add into the app.. but I wanted to start with this one and build from there.

Thanks!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to Haytalk, 
for the record....I had no idea what AUM stood for, I vote Dry Forage
But then again, cattlemen/ women  probably know.....for the hay producer, the regular ole' Texas instrument one works because the numbers are always Red


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Welcome to Haytalk,
> for the record....I had no idea what AUM stood for,


Ditto on the welcome,

As far as the AUM, I too had to do a little head scatchin'. But I can partly blame it on my day job, where that stands for "Assets Under Management". The big (getting bigger) problem I have with any excess head scatchin' is it makes my solar panel bigger. 





  








Solar panel




__
r82230


__
Sep 18, 2020








Larry


----------



## GrazeMT (Jan 15, 2021)

Thank you!

I think it will be best to change the way it works to utilize pounds of dry matter per acre.

Thats essentially what its all based around.. Animal unit.. whats the land produce in regards to a single animal unit.. what portion of an animal unit does your particular livestock utilize per animal. However, if its simple to understand.. then its not working as intended !

Thanks for the feed back!


----------

